# ferret food



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

the food i ordered with cage went out of date august 2008 how long after use by date can food be used? x


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

The use by date should be just that! ie To be USED by 

But having said that who hasn't used something after the 'use by date'


----------

